# IH 1486 clutch weak at low RPM when hot



## bheston (May 14, 2009)

I have a 1486 that runs great, but after working it for a few hours, the clutch doesn't want to engage at low engine RPM, you have to rev it up a bit before it will grab. Also if you are clutching at low rpm when the tractor is warm and use one of the brakes, it will stop the tractor until you either let up on the brake or increase engine RPM. 

We first tried changing oil and filter, and seemed to help some but after running a few days still acts about the same. After asking around we thought the front pump was going out, so we replaced it. Again, slightly better for a couple days but back at the old tricks again. What can we look at next??? Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bheston! I am not real familiar with this tractor but looking at the diagrams of the clutch and power train, I see there is apparently a clutch booster. Could this booster be malfunctioning or in need of a rebuild? Do you think this could be a part of the problem? Otherwise it is kinda sounding like it is time for a new clutch. Hopefully someone with more experience will jump in here with a better answer.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

your preassure plate springs have lost there tension , they still run a dry clutch , when you rev it up the cetrifcal force helps it engage but not enough to hold it


----------

